# Sloping backs in puppy



## Ansh262003 (Mar 12, 2018)

Do gsd puppies also show angulation or sloping back or they are only in a full grown gsd. By the way do all gsd have angulation?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lots of information here on top lines and angulation along with many other threads.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=706874


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

every living breed has angulation .

do you have a specific example of a pup - with or without slopping back that you would like to discuss.

I have seen pictures of young pups where the backs are so roached that they look like the hoops on the old
cowboy western's covered wagons. Not right.

see - good conformation folder --- page 5 Ralle Grubenstolz - as good as it gets http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/175652-good-conformation-folder.html


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes pups can show angulation and when a sloping topline when stAcked. It’s important not to look for nothing excessive and that the pups move freely. There confirmation may change a bit as they grow but I found both my pups pretty much states much of the same. Max as a pup in a stAcked photo. I like his confirmation he has long firm hocks maybe to long (not a hock walker)I don’t know but moves beautifully and his confirmation is not a hindrance to his movement love how he loves to jump things even though we had to work on our fence being more secure. Max when a puppy stacked a standing regular as an adult

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I saw puppies at a dog show whose extreme slope was obvious even at 4 months. Is it your dog or are you considering buying one?


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

So I assume those at the dog show were American Show Lines?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Not necessarily, I'm afraid:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Puppies with extreme slope and angulation:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

By "puppy", do you mean a baby puppy, or just one under a year old? I've been going through some of my puppy photos to see what I've got.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Both of these are ASL, and actual show dogs.

This is Sage at about 5 and a half months old:











And this is Scarlet at 5 months:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Nurse Bishop said:


> So I assume those at the dog show were American Show Lines?


The ones I saw were ASL and were more sloped than the top photo in Sun’s post with three dogs. Their hind ends were almost on the ground. This was about 7 years ago. I have not seen that breeder or his dogs at a show since then.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

There was a thread on this forum not too long ago that showed how the appearance of a dog can be drastically altered by how it's stacked. I haven't been able to find it - maybe someone else can provide a link?

If you pull the dog's rear leg back as far as possible, and force it to crouch so the hock of the other leg is almost flat on the ground, you can make just about any dog appear to be excessively sloped. This ASL dog (second photo) would likely have an almost level topline if it were standing foursquare.


Also, an experienced professional handler knows how to stack a dog to minimize its conformation flaws.

That's one reason why it's always a good idea to see a dog in real life when judging its conformation.

OTOH, sometimes there's just no way to hide bad conformation. No professional handler is going to be able to hide the C-shaped spines of some of the more severely roached German showline dogs, or the break in the topline of this poor puppy:


----------



## Ansh262003 (Mar 12, 2018)

Here are some pics


----------



## Ansh262003 (Mar 12, 2018)

carmspack said:


> every living breed has angulation .
> 
> do you have a specific example of a pup - with or without slopping back that you would like to discuss.
> 
> ...


. Some pics


----------

